# Non-Traditional Interval Ownership Forum Intro



## Steamboat Bill

Welcome to the TUG BBS Non-Traditional Interval Ownership Forum

Our goal on this forum is to provide a place for discussing the various interval ownership programs other than traditional timeshares. These may include destination clubs, travel clubs, fractional real estate, shared boat ownership, plane charters, and a variety of high end travel options.

Here is a brief overview of common topics that are discussed:

*Destination Clubs* - started in 1998 to provide people with an alternative to owning one second home in one location and are similar to joining a private golf club or private resort. They offer a variety of luxurious homes or condos in a variety of locations. There are currently about 5,000 members of approximately 20 destination clubs. The destination club model gives people more flexibility and choice, with less overhead than most other ownership options, but most destination clubs typically are without deeded ownership of the underlying real estate. Destination clubs tend to have the same basic structure: in exchange for a one-time upfront membership fee, and annual membership dues, a member gets access to a roster of luxury vacation homes around the world, which can be booked based on availability and reservation priorities. There is a TUG BBS bias towards discussing *High Country Club* because their membership fees are the lowest in the industry and cater towards the high-end timeshare owner.

Here is an excellent website dedicated to Destination Clubs
www.destinationclubforums.com

*Private Residence Clubs* - also called fractionals, are vacation real estate developments owned by members and operated for their enjoyment. Each member owns a fraction, ranging from four to 12 owners per unit, of a club residence as well as an interest in the club facilities and common areas. Most PRC communities feature spacious, thoroughly equipped and fully furnished apartments, cottages, townhouses, condominiums or detached homes accompanied by a private clubhouse with resort amenities and hotel services. There are about 40,000 owners of luxury fractionals and private residence clubs according to Ragatz Associates.

*Condo Hotels* - are hotel rooms that can be purchased like a condo. By owning units that can be rented as hotel rooms, the owners are able to get a return on their investment. Owners are usually limited in the amount of time they can stay in a condo hotel and are usually not allowed to redecorate their own units.

*Luxury Home Rentals* - With this alternative, vacationers simply rent a house. Although you may choose the house you want, the size of the house, and where you want to go, the research and cost can be significant and the destinations may not always match the fabulous descriptions. The most popular source for finding home rentals is vrbo.com 

*Condo Cruise Ships* - exclusive cruise ships where you can purchase a suite and sail around the world forever. The best example is a ship called The World.

*Second Home or Condo Ownership* - provides the benefit of full asset appreciation with a home that is uniquely suited to and customized for your family. The downside is lack of destination flexibility, and the cumbersome reality of owning a home. Taxes, maintenance, utilities, neighbors can become a disproportionate burden for a two-four week per year residence. If you are content to go to one place over and over again for a long period of time, this may be your best choice.

Along with this Forum, there are two excellent resources users should review:
http://www.heliumreport.com/
http://www.sherpareport.com/


----------

